# AFTER D7 APPROVAL



## Keith T (Dec 17, 2021)

Good afternoon,

My wife and I will be applying for D7 Visas in the New Year, assuming approval and local formalities are dealt with, our initial plan is to take short term rentals in a limited number of locations, in order to establish where we would like to settle and rent longer term. Our current plan would be to rent out our UK home until we are 100% sure we can settle in Portugal, and then sell up and purchase in Portugal.

I would appreciate any comments to the above plan and any pointers / experience others may have. A couple of points on which I would appreciate advice, as follows:

Given our initial nomadic lifestyle would we be permitted to purchase / insure a car in Portugal with no fixed abode, or would it be beneficial to purchase a LHD in UK and bring over? Are used cars reasonably priced in Portugal?

Again, given we plan to move around do we need a fixed address to benefit from Health Insurance?

Thanks,

Keith.


----------



## proud.to.be.EUROPEAN (Feb 14, 2020)

TAX TAX TAX & TAX !
You need to plan your tax affairs in advance or you will get brused nose from taxman.
Selling you home after move to PT will incure CG tax in PT.
If you dont have time to research UK and PT tax system, hire proffesional account specialised in both tax systems.

I personaly think your plan is bit upside down. You should have went to PT for 2x3 months stays (with 3month back in UK between each stay) and explorer PT. Then when you're 100% sure PT is for you, apply for D7.


----------



## Mark427 (Dec 22, 2020)

proud.to.be.EUROPEAN said:


> TAX TAX TAX & TAX !
> You need to plan your tax affairs in advance or you will get brused nose from taxman.
> Selling you home after move to PT will incure CG tax in PT.
> If you dont have time to research UK and PT tax system, hire proffesional account specialised in both tax systems.
> ...


If the OP has NHR status then they will be exempt from CGT for a period of 10yrs, so if they sell within that timeframe there will be no tax. Also if it was their main residence in UK then there should be no CGT due in UK either.


----------

